# Just became a C&R steelheader!!!



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Man, I just tried one of the steelies I got out of the Vermilion Last fall...YUK!!!!! I tried to grill it over hickory chunks with Onion, garlic, and butter....never again  !!! From now on, back they go, unless I get one for the wall!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Ya didn't follow the guidelines. Throw away the fish and eat the cleaning board  I've heard this time and time again about these fish. Maybe some can fix them up, but I've heard more bad than good. C&R  CATKING


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i found out from a friend if you........
take the fliet and put season all some lemon and salt and pepper put it in a 350 deg oven on cardbord for 30-40 min (till the fish flakes) and take it out and scrape the fish in the trash and eat the card board 


it will taste better than the steelhead    .........jim


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Steelhead are great smoked, and good baked. You need to cut all the red meat and fat off the fillet when you bake them though. That's where the fishy stuff comes from. Anyway, they're good with poultry seasoning on them. I usually just squeeze a couple lemons on them, salt, pepper, and there you go. My neighbor taught me how to make fish patties with them. Bake 'em, flake 'em, and mix them with an egg, some bread crumbs, salt, lemon pepper, form into patties and pan fry. Man, I'm getting hungry. 

Carl


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

They are good smoked and on the grill provided............the fish has to be out of the lake or solid chrome fresh run with orange flesh. The minute the flesh starts loosing that orange color, the fish does not taste worth a darn in my book. I plan to fish for them on occasion through the summer as I really enjoy them smoked.


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

on what shortie said, gotta be dime bright, not to good after they've been in our drainage ditches.

J


----------



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishpro, Try to make the N.E. outing at West branch and I'll bet you change your mind on the steelies.....if not that's OK with me because I'll keep a couple of yours next year  of course I'll catch 'em too.

ShortDrift, Are you going to the outing???? If so, Do you have a steelie for the smoker for the outing? I'll smoke it if you do...I only have 2 left and was hoping to get at least one more.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol some of the suggestions on ways to cook them we're particularly funny


----------



## Ducknut (Apr 23, 2004)

Cook them the same way that I discussed cooking trout on the trout recipe thread.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

None left. I have been trying to get a fairly fresh one for the smoker but all I catch are dark, beat up fish. Gonna try to learn how to troll for them now.


----------

